# Arc fault... Just new homes or renovations too?



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

Ive done several jobs recently and it seems every town in new jersey gives us different answers. From what I heard, every brand new home has to be arc fault.
Any renovation or addition doesn't need to be arc fault. Is this true?

My other question is the code states every outlet must be arc fault. But in the code book a outlet is just a device that gives off voltage (not exact wording)
So do all lights have to be arc fault too or just outlets?
Has anyone had trouble with halogen spot lights on arc fault breakers?
Thanks


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't speak for the New Jersey code as I believe it differs from the NEC, but the NEC requires AFCI protection for any new circuit or extension of an existing circuit. Renovation or addition would likely involve running new circuits and they are required to be AFCI protected, where required by code to be.


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

This is what we thought but I've gone back and forth with different inspectors and the last inspector told us only new homes. Every addition and renovation we've done since has been through inspection without arc fault and passed. I think it's just unto what the inspector thinks


----------



## wil335 (Feb 15, 2011)

From what the definition says, lights are considered outlets, even smoke detectors. Arc fault is not required in certain areas of a dwelling, like the kitchen, bathroom, and garage. I think the basement and laundry, too.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

ElectricalNut said:


> This is what we thought but I've gone back and forth with different inspectors and the last inspector told us only new homes. Every addition and renovation we've done since has been through inspection without arc fault and passed. I think it's just unto what the inspector thinks


Install new outlets (not just receptacle outlets) *120 v 15 and 20 amps* and the circuit requires arc fault protection per the NEC. Your local AHJ or adopting agency has the power to ammend that if they want to. A lot of times local inspectors will rely on shop talk at the office among the other inspectors who work for the municipal govt. to make the calls they do. It may be in line with the AHJ's written policy, but just as often it may be in conflict with the AHJ's policy. Best way is to go right to the head AHJ and get a written ruling right from him.


----------



## rdelectrical (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi just realised something are you guys in America because I'm in England I saw a thread talking about 110 volts we use 230 
Am I correct Manu Thanks 
Richard


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

ElectricalNut said:


> Ive done several jobs recently and it seems every town in new jersey gives us different answers. From what I heard, every brand new home has to be arc fault.
> Any renovation or addition doesn't need to be arc fault. Is this true?
> 
> My other question is the code states every outlet must be arc fault. But in the code book a outlet is just a device that gives off voltage (not exact wording)
> ...


Arc-fault protection is required for all new dwellings. 

Arc-fault protection is NOT required for complete house rewires, service upgrades, or any new circuits. 

Arc-fault protection IS required in existing dwellings IF any NEW CONSTRUCTION is done. Any new circuits to the new addition, AFCI is required. 

That's simple to understand.

Rehab sub code was a great idea.


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Arc-fault protection is required for all new dwellings.
> 
> Arc-fault protection is NOT required for complete house rewires, service upgrades, or any new circuits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Arc-fault protection is required for all new dwellings.
> 
> Arc-fault protection is NOT required for complete house rewires, service upgrades, or any new circuits.
> 
> ...


Yeah well I know an EC who just went around the world with an EI on this one because the house was lifted, that's it.....gutted and lifted....EI wouldn't sign off and even got the county EI involved......county EI said "Ok, you want to challenge with an appeal go right ahead, 2 month wait...until then....no CO." EC installed AF breakers.

I told him to still challenge after the CO, win, then sue.

[email protected] that.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think New Jersey has been conservative about adopting the arc faults.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I think New Jersey has been conservative about adopting the arc faults.


No, they are adopted but NJ has a rehab code which falls under 2005 NEC ( what Mags is talking about) which BLATANTLY states that any existing footprint in under 2005, new additions only are 2008 NEC. All new construction is 2008 NEC.


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh it's a NJ thing the rehab code i'm in the great hack state of PA:laughing:


----------



## ElectricalNut (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's opinion. I just wondered where to draw the line. I still run 14 /2 -2 to for any multiple branch circuit just in case cause it'd be a pain in the ass to try and put those arc fault breakers in after fact. I'm not gonna install the breakers on any renovations or new circuit unless they ask me too because I've done many already and no ones said it's wrong and the inspector even told us not too. I just want to be ready when he changes his mind.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Yeah well I know an EC who just went around the world with an EI on this one because the house was lifted, that's it.....gutted and lifted....EI wouldn't sign off and even got the county EI involved......county EI said "Ok, you want to challenge with an appeal go right ahead, 2 month wait...until then....no CO." EC installed AF breakers.
> 
> I told him to still challenge after the CO, win, then sue.
> 
> [email protected] that.


Word up! :thumbsup:


Subject: 2008 NEC and the Rehab Subcode

Updating the Rehabilitation Subcode to the NEC/2008 has been delayed.	Therefore, the Department is hereby reminding all code users that any work done in an existing building or dwelling continues to be required to comply with the NEC/2005, which is referenced in the rehabilitation subcode, materials and methods, N.J.A.C. 5:23- 6.8(d).

For example, when an existing service panel is changed or upgraded, no AFCI is required.

However, an addition to an existing building is new construction. The addition only is required to comply with the 2008 NEC. Work in the existing building continues to be required to comply with NEC/2005. For dwelling units, AFCI for the addition will be required only if a new branch circuit is provided. It is important to remember that existing circuits in the existing dwelling may continue to be used.

Finally, if a permit applicant chooses to use the 2008 NEC, guidance is included in the Fall 2009 edition of the Construction Code Communicator.

Please contact me if you have any questions. 

Thank you.

http://www.state.nj.us/dca/divisions/codes/alerts/pdfs/rehab_2008nec_correction_ltr.pdf


----------



## DCAC (Feb 11, 2011)

I have an arc fault circuit tester thats been a real time saver. An older method of wireing a house, with outlets & lights on the same circuit posses a problem for upgraded the outlets to have AFCI protection. Most people are using CFL bulbs for lighting now. CFL's & AFCI's do not mix.


----------

